

TLDR of Buffett's Annual Letter by Sandy Leeds, Finance Professor at UT-Austin - a5seo
http://leedsonfinance.com/2011/02/27/buffetts-letter/

======
jleyank
Based on decades working in the US, don't purchase a house unless you are
retiring into it or can switch jobs without moving. Losing (or changing) a job
that forces selling a house is a great way to lose money, as they usually come
during down times.

